# Direct trade/import advice



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi everybody,

looking to source greens from various parts of the world as directly as possible.

Two main show stoppers I see:

- I can't travel everywhere, so dependant on referrals (farms won't send no samples, would they?)

- Sourcing by the bag (or pallet...) might be complex and costly: customs, tax, food standards?! paperwork and stuff

Do you guys have any experience/advice you want to share?

Thanks a lot (not a micro lot)!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Consider using the major importers. You will have the benefit of the price reduction achieved by their purchasing power and logistics, as well as getting samples.

Unless you can justify travelling and filling a shipping container you will probably not be able to beat the price. And if the coffee is subsequently contaminated, you have not lost out!

I looked at air freighting single sacks and it just did not add up when I had to carry any losses/getting rubbish etc.

As you are talking about pallet quantities, you will get a good price with the full pallet offsetting the individual sack transport.

As you are in Austria, Olam (Google Olam coffee they are a multi commodity organisation) may be a good starting point.

Also consider Cafe Imports Europe. (Google) They are based in Germany but warehouse in UK.


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

you may contact Falcon Coffee. contact info as below. Cory Bush is the contact guy name.

[email protected] +44 1624 823789 Baltic House, Station Road Ballasalla, Isle of Man IM9 2AE United Kingdom


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My advice would be to use people like Wakefield or Falcon, possibly InterAmerican or Mercanta...don't even think about trying to import directly.


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> My advice would be to use people like Wakefield or Falcon, possibly InterAmerican or Mercanta...don't even think about trying to import directly.


 about "don't even think about trying to import directly"... , I know many small (one roasting company or up to 4 companies under same name or management) roasters who imports directly from coffee origins. they visit each specialty farms to cup micro lots (yes, it has to be something special for this reason) and connect with the farm owners and workers, building relationships.

I believe that is for their marketing purpose and also to secure exact coffee profiles that they are aiming for. And perhaps, some of them want to expand their business in the future.

In most of cases, they do not import their own coffee by itself due to high cost, duties, logistics..whatever reasons might be. Normally, they piggy-bag with other bigger importers. They pay and borrow some space in the container and load their own coffees, one or two pallets.

if they can do that, this is an excellent idea for their own marketing, quality control, own education..etc and possibly growing into much bigger company.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ensoluna SA said:


> about "don't even think about trying to import directly"... , I know many small (one roasting company or up to 4 companies under same name or management) roasters who imports directly from coffee origins. they visit each specialty farms to cup micro lots (yes, it has to be something special for this reason) and connect with the farm owners and workers, building relationships.
> 
> I believe that is for their marketing purpose and also to secure exact coffee profiles that they are aiming for. And perhaps, some of them want to expand their business in the future.
> 
> ...


The OP cant visit origin. How would you suggest he build those ties or ensures any kind of quality.


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> The OP cant visit origin. How would you suggest he build those ties or ensures any kind of quality.


OP? what is that mean? Ocean Pacific??? :+) LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ensoluna SA said:


> OP? what is that mean? Ocean Pacific??? :+) LOL


Original Poster or original post, they guy who asked the question in the first place.


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Original Poster or original post, they guy who asked the question in the first place.


 aha.. got it.

Two main show stoppers I see:

- I can't travel everywhere, so dependant on referrals (farms won't send no samples, would they?)

- Sourcing by the bag (or pallet...) might be complex and costly: customs, tax, food standards?! paperwork and stuff

answers : some farms (famous farms, specially CoE farms) will send samples. And most of exporters will also. But sample courier service charges will be paid by customers. Normally, getting the samples, processing, getting phytosanitary certificate, FDA certificate for fedex, dhl & UPS, local transportation charges..etc are more expensive than just int'l courier service. (BTW, I know this because this is what we do for living. currently we are preparing about 10 micro lot (87 and up) samples for Trabocca in Netherland).

Mrboots2u can contact any local green bean importers and ask them to piggy bag with service charges. if he knows some good importers and has a decent relationship, the importers will do that for him. or he can ask some exporters in coffee origin country, like Guatemala, Colombia..etc, to recommend some bean importers in UK. and that exporter can make some arrangement for him. Hardly most of customers, importers, do not fill up one full container. one 20' container has 275 bags (69kgs), so most of them fills up 50 to 70%, specially micro lot buyers. so they are most likely to charge some extra for the space for renting the extra space left over. which is good for both of them.

hope that this answered his question.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Yea, for now travelling the world's not gonna be easily manageable. In the future, yes, that'd be my vision!

So, I hear difficulties outweigh benefits by far and I may rather look out for specialty importers that have these contacts first hand.

Thanks guys!

I'll give those named above a shot, anytime soon


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Alex for this insight!

That answers a lot of questions I didn't even pose (but kinda had in mind).


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Thanks Alex for this insight!
> 
> That answers a lot of questions I didn't even pose (but kinda had in mind).


No problem, Hasi. glad to be here and happy to help.

I do not know how many coffee farmer/exporter from coffee origin country members are here in this forum, but if you have any questions about coffee origin, shipping, cupping, coffee varieties, processing methods...etc please let me know. I will be more than happy to help.

thanks

alex


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> My advice would be to use people like Wakefield or Falcon, possibly InterAmerican or Mercanta...don't even think about trying to import directly.


I agree with DavecUK but it is worth noting that all of the above apart from Falcon have quite a large minimum order.

That's fine, but it may mean, as a small batch roaster, you may find you have too many eggs in one basket and loose the ability to shop around either for price or specific coffees.

For instance, Mercanta has a minimum order of 5 bags or approx 300kgs, but you will pay transport per pallet which holds 600kgs, so your per kg price for 300kg has the same transport charge as 600kg.

I was recently told DR Wakefield now had a minimum order of £500.

The two companies I suggested in my post earlier will supply one bag or vac pack, but again, transport cost are the whole pallet price.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

In commercial terms, that wouldn't stop me once business is up and running well.

To get started, though, I'm planning a side job in addition to my 9-5 and some help from Hasiette. So what would I do sitting on 600kg of greens, not knowing my future customers' needs and wishes inside out...

I understand it's a process, it involves trial and (hopefully not too much) error.

Thanks again!


----------



## HarveyEdward (Apr 8, 2019)

The best place of direct trade is trade shows, trade fairs & conferences you should exhibit and participate and can get achieve business goals.


----------

